# [Mod] ProShot as default camera app



## djtonka (Sep 17, 2016)

> *Disclaimer: ProShot is paid app but I am not going to publish installation file at all*

Click to collapse



In Windows 10 Mobile, you can set the default camera app on your phone. This means when you click the camera tile, Camera button or Action center shortcut the default app opens.  The problem is ony the OEM's can publish an camera app modified  through the Store. To make it works:


Paid for it and download the ProShot app

Having Full access (by unlocked bootloader x2x series or CMD for any other) you have to get folder and copy onto computer \Data\PROGRAMS\WINDOWSAPPS\*RiseUpGamesLLC.ProShot_1.1.2.0_arm__v8pn6mks44e92*.

Replace the AppxManifest.xml with the one attached below

Make a package with *Makeappx*

Create cert using *MakeCert*

Convert it into pfx file with *Pvk2Pfx*

Sign it with *SignTool*

Finally, copy it over the phone and install it with Developer mode switched ON.

*



			Replacing the xml file directly on the phone, it wan't work!
		
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


*
*Source*


----------



## iammomin (Sep 17, 2016)

so basically I have to replace the appxmanifest xml file.isn't it??    one more question,  where I will get the tools for creating package,  making certificate,  signing them?


----------



## djtonka (Sep 17, 2016)

There will be no step by step guide how to do this, not here. You have to find it yourself 
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ws...ate-a-windows-store-appx-package-and-sign-it/


----------



## iammomin (Sep 17, 2016)

djtonka said:


> There will be no step by step guide how to do this, not here. You have to find it yourself
> https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ws...ate-a-windows-store-appx-package-and-sign-it/

Click to collapse



ok...I got it. what about my first question?


----------



## djtonka (Sep 17, 2016)

as soon as you copy folder over the computer, replace the xml file before futher steps.


----------



## iammomin (Sep 17, 2016)

djtonka said:


> as soon as you copy folder over the computer, replace the xml file before futher steps.

Click to collapse



u could make the youtube video in english. thus it could help anyone


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 17, 2016)

djtonka said:


> There will be no step by step guide how to do this, not here. You have to find it yourself
> https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ws...ate-a-windows-store-appx-package-and-sign-it/

Click to collapse



https://mega.nz/#!9N0iwKBD!_xU8v9cMjQMxGB05qeN_xvYe9b3EE1dtYUIsGVhHTZM


lazy ....


----------



## djtonka (Sep 17, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> lazy ....

Click to collapse



yep, thanks for proper guide on XDA how to make appx of paid of from the scratch.


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 17, 2016)

You are overreacting


----------



## iammomin (Sep 17, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> https://mega.nz/#!9N0iwKBD!_xU8v9cMjQMxGB05qeN_xvYe9b3EE1dtYUIsGVhHTZM
> 
> 
> lazy ....

Click to collapse



[/COLOR]





iammomin said:


> after visiting ur link I see this. I have also seen others giving such urls. but i wonder why

Click to collapse



edit : why I have to download 4.17GB such huge file?  what does this file contain?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 17, 2016)

If you download using mobile phone why are you asking fort desktop programs? It contain all necesary OEM stuff.


----------



## iammomin (Sep 17, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> If you download using mobile phone why are you asking fort desktop programs? It contain all necesary OEM stuff.

Click to collapse



is the OEM stuff only for wp8.1?? will it also work on W10M? 

Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 17, 2016)

Ignored.


----------



## iammomin (Sep 17, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Ignored.

Click to collapse



what?  W10M? 

Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk


----------

